# Failed to make it to transfer



## bluedanube (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello 
I'm 41 and have just had the devastating news that following the retrieval of 2 eggs neither of them fertilised. 

I was shocked as we had been advised to have icsi to improve our chances due to my age. ICSI was sold to me as offering a better success rate as the older eggs can have hard shells making it difficult for sperm to penetrate and fertilise.  So we thought it sounded like a good option and paid the extra 300 and signed the contract for icsi.  

However when I asked the woman on the phone how they didn't fertilise when using icsi she said that they hadn't used icsi but ivf.  She said the sperm was good and they didn't know icsi was our choice.  I feel devastated and like we've been robbed of our last chance of having a baby through admin/technical error.  I know there are no guarantees with ivf/icsi but if we'd gone through the 2 week wait and got a negative I'd have found it easier to accept that it just wasn't meant to be and got on with my life. But we're left hanging. My body is hormoned to the hilt and crying out for some embies to nurture and we're left with a big quesiton mark over whether if they'd carried out the procedure that was written on the file and paid for we might had 2 embies on board today. 

Where do we go from here? Would icsi have made a difference? Should they compensate us for not performing the correct procedure?  Has anyone else not made it to transfer?  This is my 4th ivf and definitely not making it to transfer is 100 times worse than receiving a negative, and that's crushing enough. 

Any thoughts welcome.  Poppy x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Poppy    so sorry to read your story, on out first cycle we only had 2 eggs and the embryologist came to see us after egg collection to ask whether we wanted to proceed with ICSI or IVF, not an easy choice to make at all but at least we were consulted..
Do you have a follow up planned with the clinic to talk about this cycle? x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Poppy, I would personally fight for a free cycle, ICsi would more then likey change the outcome, even if it didnt u paid for it, they should have done it. It's like u going to the dentist for a filling, and walk out with a hole in ur tooth.

I would personally fight this, if you paid for something u should get it no matter what they thought as you said you had it because ur eggs might be harder not there might be a problem with the sperm.

Good luck and don't take no. For an answer, get all the proof u can that they failed you, not that there is an issue with your eggs.

Massive hugs xxxx


----------



## bluedanube (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for your support!

We're going to the hospital to discuss this tomorrow. 

I'm so angry and upset that I can't think straight but I need to be strong and get some answers and action. I really feel they failed me and it wasn't their decision to make, they should have consulted us first. Or if they thought ivf was the right path maybe they should have done 1 egg ivf and 1 egg icsi just to be on the safe side. 

I'm seeing a friend this afternoon to get her to translate the contract (in German, we're in Austria). So that I know the content before we go in there all guns blazing.  

It's a dreadful case of ...what if?  what if they'd done icsi like we'd planned then maybe I'd be in the hospital today having 1 or 2 embroys transferred?

poppy


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

how did your appointment go!?  only just read this and how awful, hope they gave you some answers!


----------

